# Is there a furry kink meme somewhere?



## sunandshadow (Jul 31, 2011)

A kink meme is a livejournal, private forum, or similar online community where members post story challenges and requests, usually sexual, and writers post fiction responses to the challenges.  Sometimes the whole thing is anonymous, sometimes it isn't.  Most of them are fanfiction, but I'm looking for one that does original furry fiction (or fantasy and science fiction erotica including nonhumans of various kinds).  Anyone know of such a thing?  You can PM me if you don't want to post a link for some reason.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 31, 2011)

Why don't you start one?

But preferably, like, somewhere else.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 1, 2011)

It wouldn't belong here, the software isn't suited to it.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 2, 2011)

Closest there is.
i remember the caption:                              Telling us to yiff in hell
                                                                 gives us a boner.
it was a spray in TF2

EDIT: sorry, i didn't read the explanation, just jumped on the word "meme"


----------

